# HexOhm Potentiometer Calculations



## GerritVisagie (30/8/18)

Hey Guys, so i got me a Hex at Vapecon, and have been working on a Table/tables to help me quickly and easily find the right pot setting for a particular build.
So i have finally finished it, and was wondering if there is a need out there from other hex users, Possibly the newbies like myself, to have such a "Quick Reference Guide".

Let me know if you guys would want something like that and ill share my Cheat Sheet.

@Silver , if i am missing something like a rule that we are not allowed to share such info on the forum, please let me know.


----------



## vicTor (30/8/18)

@Christos

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (30/8/18)

GerritVisagie said:


> Hey Guys, so i got me a Hex at Vapecon, and have been working on a Table/tables to help me quickly and easily find the right pot setting for a particular build.
> So i have finally finished it, and was wondering if there is a need out there from other hex users, Possibly the newbies like myself, to have such a "Quick Reference Guide".
> 
> Let me know if you guys would want something like that and ill share my Cheat Sheet.
> ...


I think it's a great idea and would have you share it! 
This is what I have seen but I generally thumb suck a percentage based on how warm the vape is.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Daniel (30/8/18)

...and here I thought it was about something else ... ;P

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos (30/8/18)

Perhaps change the title to "Potentiometer" @GerritVisagie to avoid confusion.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Salamander (30/8/18)

Good table, but I think your resistances are a bit low. They require a 30A current draw which is imho pushing the limits a bit


----------



## Christos (30/8/18)

Salamander said:


> Good table, but I think your resistances are a bit low. They require a 30A current draw which is imho pushing the limits a bit


The Hex ohm board can only do 30Amps before failure and those are the minimum ohms per setting. They also recommend Sony VTC5's for the mod but as always I suggest an 85% max amp draw from a given battery CDR.

Waiting patiently for @GerritVisagie to publish his cheat sheet!


----------



## GerritVisagie (30/8/18)

Will publish it soon, just need to get the laptop on a charger.
My cheat sheet is based on the image you posted @Christos. 
I just elaborated on it a bit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (30/8/18)

GerritVisagie said:


> Hey Guys, so i got me a Hex at Vapecon, and have been working on a Table/tables to help me quickly and easily find the right pot setting for a particular build.
> So i have finally finished it, and was wondering if there is a need out there from other hex users, Possibly the newbies like myself, to have such a "Quick Reference Guide".
> 
> Let me know if you guys would want something like that and ill share my Cheat Sheet.
> ...



No rule about this @GerritVisagie 
Looking forward to seeing your cheat sheet
If its from Excel a good thing is to just take a screenshot of it in an image program and post the image here.


----------



## GerritVisagie (30/8/18)

is there a reason why i can't upload an excel sheet??


----------



## GerritVisagie (30/8/18)

thanx @Silver will do


----------



## Silver (30/8/18)

GerritVisagie said:


> is there a reason why i can't upload an excel sheet??



Ya, the forum software only does images and PDF uploads
Check out my post above

Best thing to do is copy and paste the excel sheet into an image viewer, then copy and paste the image here. That has worked for me before


----------



## Christos (30/8/18)

Silver said:


> Ya, the forum software only does images and PDF uploads
> Check out my post above
> 
> Best thing to do is copy and paste the excel sheet into an image viewer, then copy and paste the image here. That has worked for me before


Or press start and type snipp.
Windows has a nifty snipping tool pre installed.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (30/8/18)

Christos said:


> Or press start and type snipp.
> Windows has a nifty snipping tool pre installed.



Thanks @Christos 
Even on Win 7 ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (30/8/18)

okay, here we go.
Keep in mind, this was originally made for my own use, i use VTC5A in my Hex, 30A rated by Mooch.

Ok, the blue indicates 4.2v , single batt mech range, or my benchmark.
Yellow, is what the mod can deliver, sitting around the 30A mark. also, my batts can handle that.
Red, is generally what the mod cannot handle, i only included it, because copy and paste.

let me know what you think gents, does is make sense?, willing to tweak it in order to help the newer guys.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## GerritVisagie (30/8/18)

Christos said:


> Or press start and type snipp.
> Windows has a nifty snipping tool pre installed.



mac user... i need an app for that. ill look for one


----------



## Bulldog (30/8/18)

Check in your utilities folder for the Grab option @GerritVisagie alternatively Command + Shift + 4

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Christos (30/8/18)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Christos
> Even on Win 7 ?


Yup, windows 7 does have the snipping tool.
For Windows 7

Click the *Start *button. In the search box, type *Snipping Tool*, and then, in the list of results, click *Snipping Tool*.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (30/8/18)

GerritVisagie said:


> okay, here we go.
> Keep in mind, this was originally made for my own use, i use VTC5A in my Hex, 30A rated by Mooch.
> 
> Ok, the blue indicates 4.2v , single batt mech range, or my benchmark.
> ...



Very nice looking tables @GerritVisagie !
I dont have a hexohm but if i did i would stick this up on my wall in my vape cave!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (30/8/18)

Bulldog said:


> Check in your utilities folder for the Grab option @GerritVisagie alternatively Command + Shift + 4



Thanx! 
I knew there was a command somewhere


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (30/8/18)

GerritVisagie said:


> okay, here we go.
> Keep in mind, this was originally made for my own use, i use VTC5A in my Hex, 30A rated by Mooch.
> 
> Ok, the blue indicates 4.2v , single batt mech range, or my benchmark.
> ...


Excellent work,makes me want a Hexohm so i can use it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hakhan (30/8/18)

GerritVisagie said:


> okay, here we go.
> Keep in mind, this was originally made for my own use, i use VTC5A in my Hex, 30A rated by Mooch.
> 
> Ok, the blue indicates 4.2v , single batt mech range, or my benchmark.
> ...


nice work. so for your battery a .2 build is ideal. allowing max use of the potentiometer and full range of power.
so if you had a 20A battery draw the ideal build would be .3


----------



## GerritVisagie (31/8/18)

Hakhan said:


> nice work. so for your battery a .2 build is ideal. allowing max use of the potentiometer and full range of power.
> so if you had a 20A battery draw the ideal build would be .3



Yes, the recommended build is stated as a 0.2 hence the green block. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leven Naicker (24/9/18)

GerritVisagie said:


> okay, here we go.
> Keep in mind, this was originally made for my own use, i use VTC5A in my Hex, 30A rated by Mooch.
> 
> Ok, the blue indicates 4.2v , single batt mech range, or my benchmark.
> ...


@GerritVisagie can this table apply to the Hex V2.1?


----------



## GerritVisagie (25/9/18)

Leven Naicker said:


> @GerritVisagie can this table apply to the Hex V2.1?



Give me a little time to check out the v2.1 specs, and do some calcs. I'll let you know


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leven Naicker (25/9/18)

GerritVisagie said:


> Give me a little time to check out the v2.1 specs, and do some calcs. I'll let you know
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Okay sweet thanks Gerrit


----------



## GerritVisagie (25/9/18)

Leven Naicker said:


> Okay sweet thanks Gerrit



It seems the v2.1 has a smaller Amp limit, as well as smaller Wattage limit, mean g this table won't work for the v2.1

If you would like me to modify this one, give me a shout and I'll do it for you. 
Might take a day or so depending on how hard this place wants me to do actual work this week



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leven Naicker (25/9/18)

GerritVisagie said:


> It seems the v2.1 has a smaller Amp limit, as well as smaller Wattage limit, mean g this table won't work for the v2.1
> 
> If you would like me to modify this one, give me a shout and I'll do it for you.
> Might take a day or so depending on how hard this place wants me to do actual work this week
> ...


Please bru if you don't mind, I haven't used my hex since getting it I don't wanna do any damage. I would really appreciate it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (26/9/18)

Leven Naicker said:


> Please bru if you don't mind, I haven't used my hex since getting it I don't wanna do any damage. I would really appreciate it









Here you go my friend. 
Let me know if the quality is bad, then I'll convert it to Pdf for you tonight. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (26/9/18)

As you can see, ideal build is 0.3, utilizes the whole range of the chip. 
0.17 is the Lowest you can go, but is already in dodgyville. 0.18 @90% is still safe, although right on the limit, assuming you have good 20A Batts. 

If you have any questions, don't hesitate brother.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Leven Naicker (26/9/18)

GerritVisagie said:


> As you can see, ideal build is 0.3, utilizes the whole range of the chip.
> 0.17 is the Lowest you can go, but is already in dodgyville. 0.18 @90% is still safe, although right on the limit, assuming you have good 20A Batts.
> 
> If you have any questions, don't hesitate brother.
> ...


Thank you so much bru this is really helpful, the quality is perfect don't need a pdf I really appreciate it. My only issue is all of my builds are nothing lower than 0.15, I think I might have to change my build style

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (26/9/18)

Leven Naicker said:


> Thank you so much bru this is really helpful, the quality is perfect don't need a pdf I really appreciate it. My only issue is all of my builds are nothing lower than 0.15, I think I might have to change my build style



You mean higher?
For the best start point, build a 0.3.

And work from there. 
Good luck, and enjoy bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leven Naicker (26/9/18)

GerritVisagie said:


> You mean higher?
> For the best start point, build a 0.3.
> 
> And work from there.
> ...


My mistake I meant I don't build higher than 0.15


----------

